# Why is a medical college student’s life different from other stream students?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

I am not going to compare or degrade any other stream, all streams are good every stream students contribute equally to society but being a medical student or in the medical field, You may end up being on duty on Christmas, Diwali, or new year. The whole world is having fun and you just watch the fireworks from the hospital window eating a cold sandwich.
We also do fun when I was in Caribbean medical school but yes it is true that we medical school students have not much time for other things.


----------

